# DecalGirl...I did it again.



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I really was going to be good and not order any more skins for awhile...Really...

In my defense, I have to say, it's Sariy's fault.  She posted all those pretty custom designs from DecalGirl a few days ago. One of them was one I happen to love and have for my daughter's Acer in the original form. I saw how pretty it looked in green and got to wondering how it would look in purple. Last night I sent in a customization request<sigh> they sent me the image about an hour later:










How on earth can I resist that? It goes perfectly with my purple Oberon. I haven't ordered it yet, but really, we all know that it will most likely be a done deal by the end of the day, don't we?


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

That is so pretty! Not to encourage you or anything.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I bet it is a done deal already.
Eric


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Throw the kindle at you. said:


> I bet it is a done deal already.
> Eric


Not yet...I'm seeing how long I can make it


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

To paraphrase/misquote Flip Wilson aka Geraldine "Get thee behind me, Satan! Satan's reply, "That skin looks good on your Kindle back here, too"
OK, probably bad, but you are learning why my wife thinks I'm "a little strange."


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

You might as well get it done and put yourself out of misery. You're going to lose in the end. Why prolong the agony?


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I really like that one!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I really was going to be good and not order any more skins for awhile...Really...
> 
> In my defense, I have to say, it's Sariy's fault.  She posted all those pretty custom designs from DecalGirl a few days ago. One of them was one I happen to love and have for my daughter's Acer in the original form. I saw how pretty it looked in green and got to wondering how it would look in purple. Last night I sent in a customization request<sigh> they sent me the image about an hour later:
> 
> ...


Is this one going to be available on their site.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Anne said:
 

> Is this one going to be available on their site.


I don't know how they handle making designs available after it's been a custom request.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I don't know how they handle making designs available after it's been a custom request.


I hope they do this is one I would like to get.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

very cu te


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Very pretty! But I say wait until tomorrow to order it so you can brag about your self control!


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

I'd like that one too. I like the different shades of purple.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

That's gorgeous! Wish they'd had that on the site for the K1 when I was looking for one to match my ROH!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's not on their site..Well, not in this color. It's the Flores Agua skin. You can always request them to make it for the k1. Sariy posted it in green the other day and gave me the idea. I've never asked them to change the color on one for me before. I had a reply in less than an hour (late Sunday night) I was very impressed.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice, and there's so many more.......
jp


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

OOPS!  I'm sooooo sorry Luv.  I certainly did not mean to play devil's advocate.  And my goodness if I loved purple as much as I love green, I'd be done for too.

*runs away giggling!*


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Sariy said:


> OOPS! I'm sooooo sorry Luv. I certainly did not mean to play devil's advocate. And my goodness if I loved purple as much as I love green, I'd be done for too.
> 
> *runs away giggling!*


It's all good Sariy. I can't stay mad at you anyway. You gave Edgar a nice loving home.

As for my willpower...I barely made it to 7 PM before ordering it.. Better than I thought though. This is the first time I've ever had them customize a skin for me. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Ha ha Luv, I understand because you and I both love purple and pink.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> It's all good Sariy. I can't stay mad at you anyway. You gave Edgar a nice loving home.
> 
> As for my willpower...I barely made it to 7 PM before ordering it.. Better than I thought though. This is the first time I've ever had them customize a skin for me. I can't wait to see it.


Congratulations! You made over eight hours! And that with all of the enablers here beaming buy it, buy it, buy it at you. It is no wonder you finally succumbed. All will be Enabled!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> Congratulations! You made over eight hours! And that with all of the enablers here beaming buy it, buy it, buy it at you. It is no wonder you finally succumbed. All will be Enabled!


LOL! I would have bought it even if my announcement had fallen on deaf ears. Actually, I made it longer than that because I got the email last night around 11:30..I made it over 19 hours! Must be a record.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Luv, I am so proud of you!


----------

